# Oil? Varnish? What would you use?



## swee'pea99 (2 Dec 2021)

My daughter's much-loved little folding garden chairs are worn out. 







The plan is to revive them for her as a Christmas pressie. 

I've got the material and now the only real question is what to do about the wood. I'm thinking a light going over with fine sandpaper, then a couple of coats of....what? Teak oil? Ronseal? They can expect to be left outside overnight and that sort of thing. All advice welcome & much appreciated.


----------



## fossyant (2 Dec 2021)

Thing is with teak oil you'll need to let it dry thoroughly before applying the fabric. I use it on my decking as the oil lasts and looks better than traditional decking paints.


----------



## swee'pea99 (2 Dec 2021)

fossyant said:


> Thing is with teak oil you'll need to let it dry thoroughly before applying the fabric. I use it on my decking as the oil lasts and looks better than traditional decking paints.


That doesn't sound very encouraging, Christmas-wise.  I was a little concerned about oil on something people are going to be sitting on. Leaning towards varnish...


----------



## Electric_Andy (2 Dec 2021)

I've used yacht varnish on all my partner's wooden things (planters, benches etc). It does hold up very well with 3 coats. You;ll need a good finish on the wood because it's transparent it will show up any imperfections. It does have a yellow tinge which I'd say is the only downside. You could stain it and varnish over it, but not sure how that would look. Maybe test a piece of scrap first. It is quite expensive but is very durable, I doubt you'd have to varnish it again for a good few years


----------



## MichaelW2 (2 Dec 2021)

"Teak oil" should never be used on teak. It is not oil from teak, it has solvent, it will dissolve oil from teak wood.
For other outdoor wood, some kind of varnish.
Yatch varnish is more flexible than polyurathane floor varnish so will not crack.


----------



## oldwheels (2 Dec 2021)

I always used linseed oil on any such wood items.


----------



## grldtnr (2 Dec 2021)

oldwheels said:


> I always used linseed oil on any such wood items.


A big NO to Linseed oil , it goes black to exposed wet conditions, Danish oil is better, but you need to top coat regular.
I sail an open boat ,and use Danish oil regularly, far easier than Varnish.
You could use Woodskin , goes on like Varnish ,a semi gloss shine, but not as hard wearing.


----------



## Spiderweb (2 Dec 2021)

I think I would rub them down and paint them a nice pastel colour.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (2 Dec 2021)

OSMO oil, the one designed for outdoors. Pricy, but worth every penny and a little goes a long way.


----------



## oldwheels (2 Dec 2021)

grldtnr said:


> A big NO to Linseed oil , it goes black to exposed wet conditions, Danish oil is better, but you need to top coat regular.
> I sail an open boat ,and use Danish oil regularly, far easier than Varnish.
> You could use Woodskin , goes on like Varnish ,a semi gloss shine, but not as hard wearing.


Strange that. I have had a variety of open boats and never found that effect.


----------



## swee'pea99 (2 Dec 2021)

grldtnr said:


> Danish oil is better, but you need to top coat regular.


I think we have a frontrunner - not least on acount of my missus said she thought we might have some linseed in the shed and we didn't but it turned out we did have Danish, which I seem to remember as being quite good. The warning on the tin is a _tad _disconcerting...






...but I think I might risk it. 

If you think Danish is a bad idea, I'm all ears... 

Thanks all.


----------



## grldtnr (2 Dec 2021)

swee'pea99 said:


> I think we have a frontrunner - not least on acount of my missus said she thought we might have some linseed in the shed and we didn't but it turned out we did have Danish, which I seem to remember as being quite good. The warning on the tin is a _tad _disconcerting...
> 
> View attachment 620265
> 
> ...


Personal experience ...Linseed is far worse for spontaneous combustion,last time I used Linseed the rags were smouldering.
All plant based oils will get exothermic, but Linseed is the worst I've seen do it.
One option may be to wax?


----------



## Drago (2 Dec 2021)

Teak oil.


----------



## swee'pea99 (2 Dec 2021)

grldtnr said:


> Personal experience ...Linseed is far worse for spontaneous combustion,last time I used Linseed the rags were smouldering.
> All plant based oils will get exothermic, but Linseed is the worst I've seen do it.
> One option may be to wax?


Wax eh? Have to admit I didn't even consider wax. Wouldn't need to dry, wouldn't come off on clothes, hmmm... 🤔


----------



## Profpointy (2 Dec 2021)

I've used this on furniture (indoors only thus far), supposedly good for work surfaces and floors too, so it's OK for potentially wet and / or high wear areas


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Dec 2021)

I use an oil on my kitchen countertops. Apply a liberal amount and after 10 minutes use a dry cloth to wipe off the excess. Countertops get a lot of water on them. You can use it as often as you want, repels water, doesn't smell and doesn't stain obviously as you can put food on the countertop.. I think it is made by Ronseal. And it's clear as well.


----------



## TissoT (2 Dec 2021)

Being a soft wood I would use a Tung oil

It would need a rubbing down (sand paper) to get any waxy residue off which will allow the oil to sink in. 

Rustins Pure Tung Oil 500ml (toolstation.com)


----------



## raleighnut (2 Dec 2021)

i'd use Linseed and yes you do need to watch the cloths, but I'd just stick em in a log burner/firepit after use.


----------



## Sterlo (2 Dec 2021)

Plastic covers


----------



## Shadow (2 Dec 2021)

Tail End Charlie said:


> OSMO oil, the one designed for outdoors


^^^ this.

Best stuff there is. Applied properly, it will last for years. Have used it on two front doors, first one faced the weather. Current owners have still not re-applied - but they should cos its now looking tatty!


----------



## swee'pea99 (3 Dec 2021)

Profpointy said:


> I've used this on furniture (indoors only thus far), supposedly good for work surfaces and floors too, so it's OK for potentially wet and / or high wear areas
> 
> View attachment 620279
> 
> ...


Wow - nice job, Prof! That does look like quality.


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 Dec 2021)

Not totally relevant but....I made a few bits and bobs like wooden boxes and spice racks out of pallet wood and after ages arseing around with all kinds of DIY stuff, I now just finish them with veg oil and it works a treat for non-soaking-wet applications, quick, cheap and easy...and looks just fine!
The veg oil oxidizes to a polymer anyhow....


----------



## grldtnr (3 Dec 2021)

Fab Foodie said:


> Not totally relevant but....I made a few bits and bobs like wooden boxes and spice racks out of pallet wood and after ages arseing around with all kinds of DIY stuff, I now just finish them with veg oil and it works a treat for non-soaking-wet applications, quick, cheap and easy...and looks just fine!
> The veg oil oxidizes to a polymer anyhow....


Most probably what the old timers would have done! Why must we modern era keep reinventing the wheel?


----------



## Profpointy (8 Dec 2021)

swee'pea99 said:


> Wow - nice job, Prof! That does look like quality.



Indeed and I was rather pleased with myself. The stuff is quite pricey though - I think a litre tin was £25 but it does give a lovely finish. Used random orbit sanders for prepping going down the grits. The table had some dark brown varnish on it so there was a fair bit of prep, and the old chapel chairs were waxed.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (8 Dec 2021)

If a job's worth doing...

https://www.foxschandlery.com/owatr...eNcBhBjRhT3AEIi1ja34GzIaAmkZEALw_wcB#158=2958

As documented by some eejit here:

https://www.songofthepaddle.co.uk/viewtopic.php?p=673147#p673147


----------



## Drago (8 Dec 2021)

grldtnr said:


> Most probably what the old timers would have done! Why must we modern era keep reinventing the wheel?


Because boiled dodo egg yolk mixed with virgins blood is rather hard to come by these days.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Dec 2021)

Drago said:


> Because boiled dod megg yolk mixed with virgins blood is rather hard to come by these days.



Yeah not many virgins are left in Poshire these days


----------



## Juan Kog (8 Dec 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Yeah not many virgins are left in Poshire these days


I hope your not alleging Drago is responsible for that .


----------



## MrGrumpy (8 Dec 2021)

Interesting that OSMO oil . I used danish oil on my sanded floors at start of the year but not suitably impressed with the finish. Might try that in the new year. After we do the decorating we have planned . Might need my head examined but we are going to paint our oak facings


----------



## derrick (8 Dec 2021)

Teak oil.


----------

